# Fehlermeldung: Keine Daten verfügbar



## Alex_winf01 (9. Dez 2007)

Ich bekomme bei folgendem Code die Fehlermeldung, dass keine Daten verfügbar sind:


```
class stammdaten_ladenListener implements ActionListener
	{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
		{
			String query_kh = "Select * from test";
			try
			{
				// Statement erzeugen
				Statement kh_st = Login.connection.createStatement();
			
				// Query ausführen
				ResultSet kh_rs = kh_st.executeQuery(query_kh);
                         }
        }
```

Gehe ich aber in den Webbrowser und sage select * from test bekomme ich die Daten ohne Probleme angezeigt. :shock:  Seltsam nur: Ich habe im selben Fenster eine JList und dort werden die Daten aus der DB ohne Probleme angezeigt. Sonst hätte ich den Verdacht, dass irgendwas mit der Verbindung nicht stimmt.


----------



## seejay (9. Dez 2007)

in dem try block fehlt doch noch was


```
try
         {
            // Statement erzeugen
            Statement kh_st = Login.connection.createStatement();
         
            // Query ausführen
            ResultSet kh_rs = kh_st.executeQuery(query_kh);
            while (kh_rs.next())
             {
                     System.out.println("Noch ne Zeile gefunden");

             }
        }
```

btw: man sollte keine Abfragen mit * machen. Immer nur die Zeilen, die man braucht. Da man so dann gleich sieht, was alles ausgelesen wird und die DB soll es dann einfacher haben


----------



## Alex_winf01 (10. Dez 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------

